# Favorite tools to pack for trails?



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

My trail riding buddy has a pretty sizable machete on his saddle. Works like a charm for our wooded trails to hack off branches, little trees, bushes and such...

Am still amazed that I just went ahead and followed him down the trail the first time we met (unknown trail, no cell service, trying out my mare - so unknown horse) :hide: I am simply too trusting, lol.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL omg you could of got hacked up!!!! I keep a machete on my 4wheeler but not sure I trust myself with one on the horses LOL!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

evilamc said:


> LOL omg you could of got hacked up!!!! I keep a machete on my 4wheeler but not sure I trust myself with one on the horses LOL!


Yup, would have worked easily for that :twisted: But hey,I am still here, lol.

Makes for good desensitizing, sitting of the horse and cutting down stuff :runninghorse2:


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah my gelding I'm pretty sure would be fine. He walks over and through trees and large brushes already without a care LOL!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We carry a small collapsible saw - it works pretty well for smaller things and has cut up some wicked vines we got tangled in. We also carry a small multi purpose tool (wire cutter, small rasp etc) We do not carry anything too large (like a machete) because we ride state parks and any destruction can be prosecuted by law (even removing flowers, mushrooms is illegal)

We carry our saw in a cantle bag and the multipurpose tool in a hoofpick holder on our back cinch off billets. We all 3 carry these things at all times.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I carry a machete in a scabbard and keep small pruning shears in my saddlebags.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a good pair of loppers that I bought at Home Hardware, they have a gear in them and do they ever do a great job, can cut through a branch an inch thick. I put a ring on the back of my saddle and slide the handle through the ring and they travel well there and are easy to get out when I need them.

Also my brother gave Sis a neat little saw, very sharp, about 18" long and in it's own scabbard, I tied a front latigo and slide the saw in this and can carry it too.

I also carry my "little trail pack" seen in the picture with a pair of wire cutters, hoofpick, vet wrap, and clean gauze sponges plus some extra pieces of fine rope.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Lopping from horseback, I can cut some pretty good sized branches this way and the mare is pretty good about having them drop down on her as I have my hands on the loppers and can't catch them


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Hoof picks, decent sized fixed blade knife, in a sheath, on my belt... screwdriver with the interchangeable bits in the handle, a Judge pistol... because rattlesnakes... and plastic forks....

Because I refuse to revert to savagery and barbarism and vienna weenees out of the can with my fingers.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

^^^ that was just my Don't Leave Home Without 'Em list. For overgrown trails... we try to stay off those, because rattlesnakes. When we find ourselves in some nasty locust tree/red cedar/bois d'arc areas looking for cows that have gone astray though, we just steer clear of the thorns, and hunker down and push through the growth. It is what it is here, and you'd be clearing a trail all day.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Hoof picks, decent sized fixed blade knife, in a sheath, on my belt... screwdriver with the interchangeable bits in the handle, a Judge pistol... because rattlesnakes... and plastic forks....
> 
> Because I refuse to revert to savagery and barbarism and vienna weenees out of the can with my fingers.


I was taught to never wear a fixed blade knife on a horse, if they roll on you the blade can go right through the sheath and right into you.
ETA not a criticism just an observation!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

6gun Kid said:


> I was taught to never wear a fixed blade knife on a horse, if they roll on you the blade can go right through the sheath and right into you.
> ETA not a criticism just an observation!


That's a good point. Will keep that in mind next time and just carry the multi-tool. That knocks out the need for a screwdriver too (Didn't have my multi-tool during the last adventure we went on).


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I used to carry a machete, but I never trusted myself to use it while mounted so I always got off if I had to use it. Also carried a small, foldable saw and pruning shears. I used to do a LOT of work on trails around my house, but I rarely ride on them now because the deer flies are SO bad here. I can trailer to the state park in less than 20 minutes and ride trails that are already cleared and have a lot less bugs! I do miss riding my old trails though. Maybe this fall after the bugs are gone I'll try it again.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

DanisMom said:


> I used to carry a machete, but I never trusted myself to use it while mounted so I always got off if I had to use it. Also carried a small, foldable saw and pruning shears. I used to do a LOT of work on trails around my house, but I rarely ride on them now because the deer flies are SO bad here. I can trailer to the state park in less than 20 minutes and ride trails that are already cleared and have a lot less bugs! I do miss riding my old trails though. Maybe this fall after the bugs are gone I'll try it again.


We're SLOWLY making trails on my property! Lucky that you have a state park so close! I have like 5 state parks "close" but by close its more like 40min to an hour ugh.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I don't carry anything for clearing trails, LOl, and just hope to find away around any new obstacles,liked downed trees.
Some of the trails here are cleared by trail riding outfits that use them, while others are just some you take your chance riding


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Smilie said:


> Well, I don't carry anything for clearing trails, LOl, and just hope to find away around any new obstacles,liked downed trees.
> Some of the trails here are cleared by trail riding outfits that use them, while others are just some you take your chance riding


Yeahh thats how this one park is. Just would be nice to be able to clean it up a little so I'm not constantly ducking under low branches! I don't mind stepping over downed trees or finding a way around...I just can NOT STANDDDD being hit in the face by branches!!!!!! AHH!









https://www.amazon.com/SZCO-SUPPLIE...=1498753714&sr=8-26&keywords=pruner+multitool

That little guy looks pretty handy! I don't have a need for something HUGE at least.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

evilamc said:


> I just can NOT STANDDDD being hit in the face by branches!!!!!! AHH!


You just need a shorter horse:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry, couldn't resist  My 14.3 hh mare is normally the "tall" one on our group and I catch all the higher spider webs and branches as well :-? There is a reason I wanted a small, solid horse, lol.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

evilamc said:


> Yeahh thats how this one park is. Just would be nice to be able to clean it up a little so I'm not constantly ducking under low branches! I don't mind stepping over downed trees or finding a way around...I just can NOT STANDDDD being hit in the face by branches!!!!!! AHH!
> .


Reminds me of the ride we took in the fall... the kid with us rides young horses for a living to put miles on them, and he likes to break off tree limbs that are small enough to snap with your hands... then waves them around as he rides, sometimes pulls them forward and just lets them go! (Aw shi.... Lige! DON'T YOU...) BETTER DUCK!!! (I didn't. So, SCHWACK) all to help desensitize them. 

It... made life interesting... that trip. Fortunately, we have some really stoic horses.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I carry a good quality folding saw and a pair of hand clippers big enough to cut 1". If the say they'll cut one inch, I can generally bear down on them and cut 1-1/2" branches.

Anything bigger and I leave it alone as I have probably received permission from someone to ride their property and whacking decent sized limbs off their trees is not good PR

Places I have lived, I have rarely had to hack thru thrashing or any type of jungle growth.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I carry a leatherman multi tool.....a pair of hand pruners (I use these a lot), and an 18" Fiskers saw from outfitters supply.....

Recently, I bought an Echo 271t chainsaw....and now carry it on trails which are suspect for blow downs......love the little chainsaw......


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

SwissMiss said:


> You just need a shorter horse:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist  My 14.3 hh mare is normally the "tall" one on our group and I catch all the higher spider webs and branches as well :-? There is a reason I wanted a small, solid horse, lol.


My horses are short  14.3 and 15h!
@gunslinger I think thats what I'm going to do, a regular multi tool still so I have my wirecutters still and then some fold up pruners. I don't quite need a saw at least!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I use the pruners very frequently while on most trails....if it hits me in the face or I have to move my head, it gets nipped....

As far as the saw....the trails in the national forest are often blocked by down trees....normally we can off trail around them....the first few years I seldom used a saw....over the last couple of years it's become a lot more frequent....this year, I've used it almost every trip.....

After hand cutting 5 blowdowns in 7 miles, I bought the chainsaw....I take it apart and carry it in a Coleman soft sided lunch box.....I've only had it a month or so, but need it on the first trip I carried it on.....

If you're riding groomed trails you won't need much in the way of tools....


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I guess I should clarify, as to tools I do carry.
Because we seldom if ever ride the same trails,clearing them makes no sense
There are usually ways around, and sometimes we ride where there are not even trails, just bush wracking
I do carry a knife, spare hoof boot, even with shod hroses, in case I lose a shoe, vet wrap, flash light, extra latigo , but leave any trail clearing, to those outfits that use some of the trails we ride,regularly, for their dude operations
Some areas have wagon trails that go in, so they are very good at finding river crossings, after run offs and floods change those crossings
Other then that, trails really aren't cleared in the wilderness area we ride, but if lucky, someone has gone down that trail, and found a route you can follow, to by pass major downed trees
I can see that if you ride the same trails regularily, clearing them would make sense


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i just carry my gerber multitool on my belt.

i know some carry hand pruners so they are easy to stash when not needed but easy to just reach up and snip snip snip as needed.

anyone have experience with the pocket chainsaws? 
Pocket Chain Saw : Cabela's


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I carry a small chainsaw on a pack horse most of the time. Wilderness areas don't allow gas motors. So when I go there I use a double bit axe tied to the saddle horn with a leather scabbard. I have some long handled pruning sheers that fit in a rifle scabbard nice. and a little saw in a leather scabbard that goes under my leg easily. A small folding shovel is nice to have, but usually needs a pack horse to carry it


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

tim62988 said:


> i just carry my gerber multitool on my belt.
> 
> i know some carry hand pruners so they are easy to stash when not needed but easy to just reach up and snip snip snip as needed.
> 
> ...


Don't waste time with the pocket chainsaw. They work good on bone to quarter an elk, but break easy on a branch of 3 inches or more.


----------

